# what really is Dbol and what does it do?



## cagedthought (Oct 17, 2003)

a friend of mine is taking Dbol 3 times a day. Its a powder substance sort of like creatine and he takes 2 tbl spns 3 X's a day.  how can you find the mlg ? and what does this do ?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2003)

I assume that you're referring to Dianabol, it's an anabolic steroid.

here is some info:

Methandrostenolone (Dianabol)

Description
by Bill Roberts

Contrary to what many would expect, this compound is actually only a weak agonist of the androgen receptor (AR), with poor binding. It follows, then, that its value must mostly come from non-AR-mediated effects. It is therefore a Class II steroid. Since it is not very effective in activating ARs, it should be stacked with a Class I steroid that is effective in this regard, such as Primobolan, Deca Durabolin, or trenbolone acetate. There is no point in stacking it with Anadrol, which has similar activity -- one ought to simply use the more appropriate drug. With testosterone or Deca, Dianabol is to be preferred; with Primobolan or trenbolone acetate, Anadrol is to be preferred (though Dianabol is still a good choice) because Anadrol does not aromatize. For an oral-only cycle -- something I don't recommend -- Anadrol is the better choice in my opinion for that also, at 150 mg/day (preferably divided to 3 or 6 doses.)


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2003)

He needs to have a scale dude, a tablespoon is not a very accurate way of measuring. If he isn't getting nose bleeds or headaches then at worst he is just wasting product.

There is filler in that powder or it is not real dbol if he is taking two tablespoons per sitting, filler will help the accuracy if it is well mixed because 50mg plus filler is often the size of a small baby asparin.


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 17, 2003)

Isn't the SDI-LABS D-bol a scam? I've heard it doesn't really work and is basically a waste of money. Is there a difference between the D-Bol they sell and other D-Bol?

Boy I ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2003)

SDI-Labs is legal for a reason, its not dbol. Aren't they the same guys that have a product called EQUIPOISON? That is beyond funny.

By the way the SDI product has you taking in over 300mg a day, normal dbol comes nowhere near that, not even anadrol. Its not real stuff.


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 17, 2003)

The reason I found this board is that I _almost_ bought some SDI-LABS D-Bol. Not one to purchase something without knowing exactly what it is, I did a quick Google search on it. Sure enough, I found loads of negative comments about it. Most of my information on it came from this board. Good thing I checked it out! Always good to weigh the pros and cons of a product. I'm glad I never ordered that crap!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2003)

There are plenty of people that do well with legal products, but that is not a brand I have ever heard anything positive on. The fact that they use deceiving names, and a website "legalsteroids.com" just makes it seem shady on top of again, no positive feedback.


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 18, 2003)

The name "legalsteroids.com" is an oxymoron itself. That's what initially made me wonder if the crap even worked.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, I can fit 8x 50mg pills on the face of a dime, and THOSE have filler. So the powdered dbol you have is loaded with filler for ease of measurement, if your source didn't tell you anything about measuring out a dose then they did you a huge diservice. Go back and ask.


----------



## lars (May 23, 2010)

*help...?*

I work out and run all the time, but I'm just not getting the strength I want. Can anyone suggest something?


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2010)

lars said:


> I work out and run all the time, but I'm just not getting the strength I want. Can anyone suggest something?



why bump this 6 year old thread to ask for help?

please start a new thread and ask specific questions.

thanks!


----------

